# 14.6 and freezes



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

When did 14.6 roll out? my premier has locked up several times since last Saturday and it has never done this before, except for a random reboot or 2.
only fix is to pull the power. I have noticed that the blue light seems to be lit every time. Thought it was related to my Google tv box, but I moved it to my series 3. Shortly there after the premier locked up again.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

Are you downloading any CNET podcasts? I had numerous freezes and reboots with 14.5 and 14.6. Each time 'All CNET HD Video podcasts' was downloading. I cancelled those downloads and have had no more problems. This has been reported to Tivo and they have logs showing the problem. No idea when it will be fixed.


----------



## teewow (Oct 7, 2010)

My Tivo just got an update yesterday at 5:30pm EST.

After a restart, I noticed that both flash and HD menu versions have been updated (Aug and Sep 2010). Menus are faster. I tried out the HD menus and they *ARE* quicker. But a significant chunk of the sub-menus are still in SD. 

Since choosing HD menus disables "Parental Control" ... I switched back to SD menus.

Bottomline - yes the new version did make things a little quicker. One way to verify is to select the sub-menu that has Pandora etc. displayed. With 14.5 ... there was a definite lag (green circle). With 14.6 ... no green circle and its quicker.


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

Yep it's CNet. I guess it's safe to re-add the Revision3 shows. Was starting to worry that my HD was craping out.


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

Apparently it's not just cnet. froze on 'HD Nation' from rev3 today. seems 14.6 is 100x worse than 14.5 was for me. I had like 1 reboot from this issue on 14.5. This is like the 10th time I have had to pull the plug in less than a week.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

Any idea why my newly purchased and activated (about an hour ago) Premier does not have an option for the HD GUI? When I go to TiVo central I get the Sd version and can't seem to find how to change it. There are not options in settings>display.


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

And it gets better. once it rebooted the HD nation download resumed. so I manually killed it and deleted the recording. well the download continued as the blue ring was still lit. no indication of a d/l in 'now playing'. all was well until about 10 min later when the player locked up again. No trace in the to-do list this time though. must be when the file save is finalizing when the unit locks up. Guess I'll give TiVo a call Monday.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

I WANT MORE said:


> Any idea why my newly purchased and activated (about an hour ago) Premier does not have an option for the HD GUI? When I go to TiVo central I get the Sd version and can't seem to find how to change it. There are not options in settings>display.


How is it hooked up? Maybe it thinks your TV doesn't have >480p capability?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

curiousgeorge said:


> How is it hooked up? Maybe it thinks your TV doesn't have >480p capability?


Fixed. Had to redo the network set up.


----------



## jmil_draws (Oct 28, 2010)

I WANT MORE said:


> Fixed. Had to redo the network set up.


What did you have to do? I've been having a very similar problem with downloads. I've tried tweaking the network settings, but so far nothing has really worked.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

I had some freezes on 14.5 SD menus, but nothing since 14.6


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

jmil_draws said:


> What did you have to do? I've been having a very similar problem with downloads. I've tried tweaking the network settings, but so far nothing has really worked.


I just redid the network set up and it fixed everything.


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> I just redid the network set up and it fixed everything.


What exactly did it fix? were you having issues with downloads? or HD menus?


----------



## yuki-nagato (Nov 2, 2010)

r11roadster said:


> What exactly did it fix? were you having issues with downloads? or HD menus?


it was designed to fix hdui issues mostly, freezing, slow menus etc. although... at least on the upgraded tivos I've seen there have been a few... problems... netflix connectivity problems, crashing (ironic) and an error *no connection* despite good network connectivity mostly on n adapter setup tivos


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't know if this has anything to do with it, or not. But, I reported that my TiVo (Series 4) likes to lock up and not respond to the remote. Now, this may just be luck, but since I pulled out the BrightHouse cable AND digital tuning adapter, and went with FiOS, and they only use a cablecard, I have not had any lock up, random reboots or freezes. This may only be temporary, but I haven't had any issues and that has been since 10/23/10 when I changed services. Wonder, if anyone else has had this experience.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

I WANT MORE said:


> Any idea why my newly purchased and activated (about an hour ago) Premier does not have an option for the HD GUI? When I go to TiVo central I get the Sd version and can't seem to find how to change it. There are no options in settings>display.


This is what it fixed.


----------



## aktalas (Aug 3, 2010)

that's probably because once the network settings were configured it performed the update to 14.6


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

Seems 14.6 has issues with recovering from network issues. it locked up several times trying to transfer a show from a Tivo that is connected via WiFi with borderline connectivity. I have no issues moving files from another Tivo connected to the same network switch. The other Tivo (Series3) pulled the same file with no problems.


----------



## yuki-nagato (Nov 2, 2010)

r11roadster said:


> Seems 14.6 has issues with recovering from network issues. it locked up several times trying to transfer a show from a Tivo that is connected via WiFi with borderline connectivity. I have no issues moving files from another Tivo connected to the same network switch. The other Tivo (Series3) pulled the same file with no problems.


indeed. 14.6 was comparatively a mess.


----------

